# Schooling in Corfu



## elaineh99 (May 31, 2016)

Hi 

We are planning to relocate to Corfu at the beginning of 2017 and wondered whether any other ex-pats had experienced any problems or pitfalls in home schooling their children. we have a daughter aged 9? 

Any comments or help would be appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## xxsuzieoxx (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi,
Just wondering if you made the move to Corfu. In a similar position and wondering what to do about school for my 10 year old son. So far my plan is to send him to the local school in the hope that he picks up the language enough to make some friends, and send him to a tutor alongside. Then once he’s got the language sorted I’ll decide whether to homeschool/online school him alongside. I’d be interested in your experience so far and also what part of the island you’ve moved to.
I know it’s a long shot as it’s an old thread lol.
Sue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix85 (May 1, 2018)

Home education in Greece is not allowed. Children must go to school by law, it's compulsory. That said, if they are not registered in Greece I don't think they would be able to enforce it, as many expats return to the UK for part of the year and the law only applies to full time residents.

It's an issue for me too, I home educated my 11yr old until last October, and I would prefer to home educate my toddler. The only saving grace is that school tends to be a shorter day than in the UK with most schools finishing at around 12.30-1pm so almost half days really. I think the benefit of learning fluent Greek slightly makes up for her having to go to school. But I haven't completely accepted it yet either. At the moment my hope is to move when she is 4 or 5 and enroll her in kindergarten (preschool) and see how that goes. If I'm not happy with the school I would have to look into saying we were only in Greece part time.
Also just FYI in Greece their summer break is 3 months, from the middle of June to mid September so it's a shorter school year.


----------

